# Luxfer Scuba Tank - Manufactured Date



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Gents,
Can you tell me when these tanks were manufactured and if the dive shops will still fill them?

Tank 1 - 3ALM207 M8201 DOT - 3AL3000 SJ4196 Luxfer - 70980 S80

Tank 2 - 3ALM207 DOT - 3AL3000 P376669 Luxfer - 09A98 S80

Tank 3 - 3ALM207 M8201 DOT - 3AL3000 SJ4498 LUXFER - 70980 S80


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

polar21 said:


> Gents,
> Can you tell me when these tanks were manufactured and if the dive shops will still fill them?
> 
> Tank 1 - 3ALM207 M8201 DOT - 3AL3000 SJ4196 Luxfer - 70980 S80
> ...




The third row of numbers gives your date/last hydro. Are tanks 1 and 3 oldest? They appear to have been made July of 1980 and if so I'm pretty sure can't be filled. Good scrap though. Tank 2 was made September 1998 and is good to go. Call MBT or another dive shop to confirm what I'm 95% sure about


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bump


----------

